# Short Cervix and already Dilated at 27 weeks?!



## aegle

Hey Ladies,

I just wanted to find out if anyone here has any knowledge about premature dilation in 3rd tri... even google hasn't been helping me much.

I went into the hospital yesterday because I hadn't felt LO move since the morning before, I'd been having sharp pains in my uterus, and BH contractions 1-2x per hour for a week.

Well, little Isabelle started moving around once we got admitted, the trouble maker... 

But it was a good thing that I went because they found that my cervix is 1 cm dilated and is short (1.7 cm)... My cervix was borderline short (3 cm) at my 20 week appointment. They haven't diagnosed me yet with an incompetent cervix.

Baby's heart rate was fine, contractions were normal braxton hicks, I didn't continue to dilate and the fetal fibronectin test was negative, so they determined that I wasn't in labour and sent me home on pelvic rest.

So really, I'm wondering: should I be expecting a preterm delivery?

Does anyone have any experience with dilating in early 3rd tri? What happened? Did you continue to dilate?

I know that they can treat with progesterone and that it's too late for a cerclage...


----------



## 2016

Hi I also have a weak cervix/possible IC. Mine, however didn't get as short as that though. As far as I know, the more you keep yourself on bed rest and try get some progesterone pessaries to use (they seem to be helping me), you should be able to keep babe in there a while longer. The tricky thing with cervixes is that it could stay the same right until full term or could change in an instant. I don't think there is any way to tell without regular monitoring.
Can you get the doctors to give you the steroid injections to mature babes lungs just in case you go early?

Also wanted to tell you, I was born at 28 weeks in 1980 weighing 1.5lbs and only had to spend 17 days in hospital and have no lasting effects (thought some friends would disagree :haha:). Hope all turns out ok for you. :flower:


----------



## aegle

Thanks for your reply!

Docs won't give me progesterone because I don't have a history of still birth or preemies (this is my first, though.... ). Stupid rule, I think.

I mentioned steroids too and they said they'll only do them if it looks like I'll go into labour in the next week. And my fetal fibronectin came back negative

So I'm at a waiting game right now... cervixes do seem to be a bit tricky.
I've been to L&D twice and am starting to feel like a bit of a nuisance, but I just want to make sure she's alright.

That's impressive that you only had to stay in the hospital 17 days!

I'm just hoping she'll stay in long enough to be healthy in the end. :)


----------



## lch28

hi honey, i have an incompetent cervix and lost my baby girl at 23 weeks in February. however their is a big big difference between 23 and 27 weeks and , god forbid, if you do go into early labor your baby girl will be okay i am sure. but further said i think you should demand the progesterone, it seems ridiculous they won't give it to you. are they going to keep an eye on your cervix and check its length? also, 1 cm dilated is usually not too late for a cerclage ..did your doc tell you that? it would be an emergency cerclage and they should do that


----------



## 2016

I don't see what progesterone has to do with premature/stillbirths? It's a natural hormone present in pregnancy anyway and you can't have too much. Don't understand some docs.

And don't feel like a nuisance to them. Go there daily if you have to. It's their job to look after you. :thumbup:


----------

